# Autosmart Products... Quality.



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

WOW

Used a few Autosmart products for the first time today and it's left me gutted that I didn't buy into the range sooner!

Smart Wheels - easily as good as any other wheel cleaner out there, and is now probably my favourite. Foams up well, works a treat (my wheels were FILTHY) and smells okay too. 5L for £15 is a bargain, so it's my go to wheel cleaner now.

Autowash (Shampoo) - First up I used it via the Foam Lance; great thick foam and decent levels of cleaning ability. Then in a bucket, used very little and again it was a lovely foamy wash and left a superb finish and rinsed off very easily. £10 for 5L or £20 for 25!!! Steal. Doesn't smell particularly nice and it's very thick so slow to decant, but I love the stuff!

Highstyle - can't comment on durability yet, but it leaves a great finish on my tyres and is very quick and easy to apply. 5L £15.

G101 - I had used this before, but after using Megs APC a lot more recently, I'd forgotten how good it actually was. Sprayed on my FILTHY arches and rinsed clean effortlessly. Did a great job on tyre prep too. £10 for 5L. Steal.

WAX - I'm testing this on my Clio at the moment. It's as easy as BOS on/off and has left one of the best finishes I've seen in a while - wax warmth with great levels of gloss. I'd liken it to Vics Conc looks wise, but is a lot easier to use. I'll add pics and report back on durability over time.

Drying Towels - I think these are the same as a few other resellers have at the moment, and they are superb. Very similar to the Planet Polish ones looks wise. No crap or lint left behind, and gets BETTER as it gets wetter. I paid £4 I think! Love it. Completely effortless drying.

This stuff is amazing value and superb quality. I think too many people overlook it as cheap, bulk stuff, but it really is great value and high quality.

What else should I try?

I'm buying 6 more of the drying towels on Monday, and the bulk Glass Cleaner. 

Russ.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

wheres best to buy autosmart stuff, be interested in a couple things they do...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Call AutoSmart HO and get the number for your local Rep, then arrange to meet them


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

You tried Re-Glaze yet, that the only thing that i want to know about lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

If my rep ever got back to me I would :lol: was looking at the stuff on ebay last night as 250ml samples would do me fine. Definately gonna need some tardis for my sisters car


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gandi said:


> You tried Re-Glaze yet, that the only thing that i want to know about lol


Yes, briefly as a drying aid and it left a lovely finish. I'll use it tomorrow a fair bit more.

Have you seen the bottle it comes in? It's great for measuring out the correct amount.


----------



## jayr32 (Jan 10, 2010)

I love the autosmart stuff. G101 is the best thing ever invented. The rep told me he uses it on everything, even cleaning stuff in his house lol.

Tardis is brilliant too, only used it a few times but been well impressed with how it performs. I've got their wax as well as the rep gave me a pot to try and told me if I didn't like it I didn't have to pay him for it next time he called and i'm a complete convert to it, goes on and comes off really easy and leaves a good protective coat that beads well. Smells of toffee too!

Also have their drying towels which I think compaired to most other retail brands are vastly superior and will be buying some more soon.

Jay.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/Contact Info.html


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

jayr32 said:


> I love the autosmart stuff. G101 is the best thing ever invented. The rep told me he uses it on everything, even cleaning stuff in his house lol.
> 
> Tardis is brilliant too, only used it a few times but been well impressed with how it performs. I've got their wax as well as the rep gave me a pot to try and told me if I didn't like it I didn't have to pay him for it next time he called and i'm a complete convert to it, goes on and comes off really easy and leaves a good protective coat that beads well. Smells of toffee too!
> 
> ...


Does your drying towel look like one of these?

http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=51

The MF's I bought were a bit hard, so I may not get those again, but the AS truck is full of goodies


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Yes, briefly as a drying aid and it left a lovely finish. I'll use it tomorrow a fair bit more.
> 
> Have you seen the bottle it comes in? It's great for measuring out the correct amount.


Yea i was going to get a few bits of my Rep a while back, but didnt have any monies at the time, i think ill be getting some smart wheels, G101 and reglaze very soon tho.
Yea the Reglaze bottle looks interesting


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> If my rep ever got back to me I would :lol: was looking at the stuff on ebay last night as 250ml samples would do me fine. Definately gonna need some tardis for my sisters car


Same here, no reply either here


----------



## jayr32 (Jan 10, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Does your drying towel look like one of these?
> 
> http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=51
> 
> The MF's I bought were a bit hard, so I may not get those again, but the AS truck is full of goodies


Yep mine are the same. One of the best i've used! Definately getting some more.

I thought the mf's were quite good to be honest. 

Yeah it's like a candy store when the as wagon rolls up at mine, and to be fair the rep is brill. Throws in lots of freebies and prices are spot on.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll let you know what I think of it tomorrow Andy mate - looks a very versatile product. I think it's about £13 or so, so is a lot cheaper than a lot of other QD's/Clay Lube's


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

My neighbour uses them exclusively though, will ask him to get me some or to get me in contact again. Shame he uses the sponge, 1 bucket despite the products lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

jayr32 said:


> Yep mine are the same. One of the best i've used! Definately getting some more.
> 
> I thought the mf's were quite good to be honest.
> 
> Yeah it's like a candy store when the as wagon rolls up at mine, and to be fair the rep is brill. Throws in lots of freebies and prices are spot on.


Yeah, I owe mine a fiver and got a load of spray bottles too.

What's their SRP equivalent like?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

its all i wil use now tryed the others and go back to it every time.cheapish and does what it says on the tin.couple of pics from last year but i have more now just needs all sorting out.
View attachment 11208


View attachment 11209


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I'll let you know what I think of it tomorrow Andy mate - looks a very versatile product. I think it's about £13 or so, so is a lot cheaper than a lot of other QD's/Clay Lube's


£13 is cheap as and it diluts down silly amounts, yea nice one Russ, my rep comes on a monday to my trading estate so i may have to grab him lol


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Does your drying towel look like one of these?
> 
> http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=51
> 
> The MF's I bought were a bit hard, so I may not get those again, but the AS truck is full of goodies


if they are blue there one of the best microfibres i have used for the price


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Bloody hell Chris, you don't mess about do you mate!

What else do you recommend I buy?

Is 'Glass Clear' any good? I need a new bulk glass cleaner after the Megs price rise.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

some reps will only do dealerships , and some will come and see an individual , the trade supplies i use is neilsens , i give the guy a call he meets me , products are excellent , and tbh pretty much the same as the other two AS and AG , so its just a matter of whos willing to help you out


----------



## jayr32 (Jan 10, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Yeah, I owe mine a fiver and got a load of spray bottles too.
> 
> What's their SRP equivalent like?


Their platinum? Really good. Ask your rep to try some next time you see him/her as mine will usually put some in a bottle for me to try


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

chrisc said:


> if they are blue there one of the best microfibres i have used for the price


Yeah, light blue with a dark blue edge? They seemed a bit 'coarse' for paintwork for my liking. Great bite to them though.

He also has the 'sonus green' style ones for £1 each!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

russ whats the lads name who you are using?


----------



## jayr32 (Jan 10, 2010)

chrisc said:


> if they are blue there one of the best microfibres i have used for the price


The ones I got from as were yellow and brill to use


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

jayr32 said:


> Their platinum? Really good. Ask your rep to try some next time you see him/her as mine will usually put some in a bottle for me to try


Thanks, I'll try and blag a sample on Monday


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> russ whats the lads name who you are using?


Steve Faulkener - he's on here too.

Covers Willenhall and Oldbury amongst others, so is ideal for me


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Bloody hell Chris, you don't mess about do you mate!
> 
> What else do you recommend I buy?
> 
> Is 'Glass Clear' any good? I need a new bulk glass cleaner after the Megs price rise.


glass clear is good as its spray based little amounts all is needed its very concentrated i find the autosmart tackle little goes along way.the silver screen is polish based for the more stubborn stains.:thumb:


----------



## jayr32 (Jan 10, 2010)

chrisc said:


> glass clear is good as its spray based little amounts all is needed its very concentrated i find the autosmart tackle little goes along way.the silver screen is polish based for the more stubborn stains.:thumb:


Sorry to jump in but i'll have to get some next time the sweetie wagon pulls up if it's as good as you say 

Cheers,

Jay


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

mirror image=a good polish cuts and gives a sharp apperance good for older less cared for cars

platinum=polish-wax good for looked after cars

g101=every body loves it

brisk=exellent for interiors

finish=good for hard plastics ie van lorry tend not to use it on cars too runny

blast tins=strongest air freshner i have used one squirt all that is needed 

high style=all i will use on tyres 

trim wizard =love it for trims 

smart wheels=very good strong acid free wheel cleaner

ali=for the more stubborn stained wheels
i could go on


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Need to get hold of my AS rep stat! :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

aqua wax about tenner a gallon spray on after you have washed car spray back off gives it a type of wax top up.and again dilutes very good


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

cherry glaze very thin polish like a pdi polish easy on easy off topped your wax up
duet shampoo wash wax sheets like a good un


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

can you put a picture up of the drying towel please russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yep, give me a few mins


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Russ, you need to try Actimousse too, think it's great cheap foam, especially considering it shifts the majority of the grime that's picked up from the road after just a few minutes drive.

I need to get my hands on some Tardis, been thinking about it for a while as my wheels are feeling quite rough from little black spots. I'm guessing it's tar and this will shift it.

As your only in Walsall, I can spare you a sample of Actimousse if you wish.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Can you buy it in 5L though Blazebro? I heard 25L only for the foams?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

chrisc said:


> can you put a picture up of the drying towel please russ


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Yep, give me a few mins


Russ if you want a polish like SRP then mirror image is the one you want :thumb:

Platinum has no mechanical cut, but mirror image does (similar to SRP) it performs basically the same, but one big benefit that i have found is that it doesn't mark trim whereas SRP leaves those annoying blue marks :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Can you buy it in 5L though Blazebro? I heard 25L only for the foams?


Yep, but don't panic, it dosen't take up that much room. 25ltr drums sound alot, but floor space is about half the floor area of a wheelie bin. I've got a 5ltr container which I decant mine into which I bought for about £1.30 from Waterbutts and bottles.

I've got mine stashed out the back of my house, which isn't anything special. Unless you know where to look you wouldn't notice it.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

RussZS said:


>


think it looks like i will get myself some


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> Yep, but don't panic, it dosen't take up that much room. 25ltr drums sound alot, but floor space is about half the floor area of a wheelie bin. I've got a 5ltr container which I decant mine into which I bought for about £1.30 from Waterbutts and bottles.
> 
> I've got mine stashed out the back of my house, which isn't anything special. Unless you know where to look you wouldn't notice it.


Yeah true, I saw the 25L drum of AutoWash, so I know it's not too big.

How much did you pay for 25L?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Tis good stuff Russ:thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I hope the autosmart guy has enough products at the meet at autofinesse next month.

I'm moving from meguairs now.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Planet Man said:


> Tis good stuff Russ:thumb:


Indeed, as is everything I got in my recent order from you guys.

Review coming shortly.

LOVING the applicators and polishing pads


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

if you like autowash duets a different lot better product all round


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

chrisc said:


> if you like autowash duets a different lot better product all round


It's a wash and wax though isn't it? I tend to prefer just 'normal' shampoos. I'll see if I can try some.

This is getting expensive, but at least I get a LOT of product


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i started off with a couple of products just like you did a couple of cars and thought i could do with some thing for a specific task.so had a good week driving and went with about 3 hundred quid and bought one of every thing he was doing a good deal and good not resist but i now know ive got a product for every task.autosmart and autobrite are my two main people always get a good service and a good product


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well i did tell you Russell

the towels are superb for the money, i think he did me 10 for £32!!!! just be careful, they snag easily


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> well i did tell you Russell
> 
> the towels are superb for the money, i think he did me 10 for £32!!!! just be careful, they snag easily


Mine is already snagged, lol!

You were right dude, AS alllll the way!

What else shall I buy?


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Definetly recommend Reglaze its great stuff. I use it as a quick detailer and drying aid.
and also Finish, which leaves a great finish on all interior plastics/rubbers

as you have already bought G101 which again I would recommend, its probably the best APC i have used, and Highstyle which is good although i havent found its durability to be great


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Mine is already snagged, lol!
> 
> You were right dude, AS alllll the way!
> 
> What else shall I buy?


yeah thats the only problem with them tbh. if they were £10 each id be p!ssed, but at that price you cant really grumble 

try everything mate  ive tried loads, and theres still stuff i need to tick off my list :lol: if you wana try anything before you buy, just holla :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks dude


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

mouthyman said:


> Definetly recommend Reglaze its great stuff. I use it as a quick detailer and drying aid.
> and also Finish, which leaves a great finish on all interior plastics/rubbers
> 
> as you have already bought G101 which again I would recommend, its probably the best APC i have used, and Highstyle which is good although i havent found its durability to be great


trim wizard better for trims repells water also


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

So Trim Wizard for plastics? Can it be used on interior too?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

RussZS said:


> So Trim Wizard for plastics? Can it be used on interior too?


i would not id get a dedicated spray for it some shiny some matt each to there own.dash dandy i like:thumb:.just get him to test some on a panel for you


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What do you think of WAX Chris?

My car looks stunning at the moment... and it seems to last well too according to reports on here, and I got a good deal on it


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

RussZS said:


> What do you think of WAX Chris?
> 
> My car looks stunning at the moment... and it seems to last well too according to reports on here, and I got a good deal on it


love it so easy to use its hard to pick though i like the aghdwax just as much aswell.the WAX is still going strong on my bonnet though on my van.and when one coat applied and left then another day after on brothers car it just runs away great stuff:thumb:.what did you pay on it.get a tin of blast you wont regret it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll send you a PM on the price - was decent though


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Well if anything else they do is as good as Tardis, it must be ok :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

finish for interior plastics (contains silicone) or pazzaz which does not

they also do a new exterior plastic called trim ultra, but not worth the extra over trim wizard imo


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> finish for interior plastics (contains silicone) or pazzaz which does not
> 
> they also do a new exterior plastic called trim ultra, but not worth the extra over trim wizard imo


what do you dilute the finish to.i have always found it too runny on cars and always just used it on vans and my uncles lorrys


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

I couldnt be without:

G101
Tardis
Trim Ultra

Autosmart products are really very good indeed.

Trim Ultra has no silicone (trim wizard is 'loaded' according to my rep) it also lasts a lot longer.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is Trim Ultra about £35?


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Is Trim Ultra about £35?


Noooooo :tumbleweed:

Its about £22-24 IIRC for 5L :thumb: I went on board with £30 and came out with TrimUltra/Sprayer bottle/GlassMF/Polish Sponge and something else little I think. *Tiny* bit is all you need to so 5L is gonna last forever!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ahh okay, may give some of that a bash too then.

Damn you all, I'll be poor very soon


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

MerlinGTI said:


> I couldnt be without:
> 
> G101
> Tardis
> ...


the ultra as meant to have a long cureing time though asnt it.iirc.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I find that highline when the rain hits it streaks like mad so i dont use it on bumpers anymore, makes the wheels look nice on the car sales for a week after that it fades badly and streaks. 

The rest of the kit is awsome, I used some R6 restore last week and very heavy cutting compound doesnt take any messing around.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

justina3 said:


> I find that highline when the rain hits it streaks like mad so i dont use it on bumpers anymore, makes the wheels look nice on the car sales for a week after that it fades badly and streaks.
> 
> The rest of the kit is awsome, I used some R6 restore last week and very heavy cutting compound doesnt take any messing around.


do you mean highstyle


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

sorry thats the stuff


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't tell me that! I have 5L of it!


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

chrisc said:


> the ultra as meant to have a long cureing time though asnt it.iirc.


Your quite right, 4 hours which is a bit of a pain. Worth it imo though  (I have lots of trim... 80's car)

EDIT: not keen on highstyle myself either! Sorry Russ


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

chrisc said:


> the ultra as meant to have a long cureing time though asnt it.iirc.


yeah 4 hours :doublesho

pretty sure it has silicone in it, certainly smells like it :lol:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Yeah true, I saw the 25L drum of AutoWash, so I know it's not too big.
> 
> How much did you pay for 25L?


£40, if your apprehensive I'm a fart away from the Ricoh junction of the M6


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

depends what plastics russ with the highstyle nothing wrong on certain plastics.some cars have solid some have the rough type which this soaks into good.on the plus side if you dont like it on plastics you will have shiney tyres for years to come.or sell it me.no doubt the doctor will be on soon to give a bit more advise


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

silverscreen great glass cleaner for the insides and anti mist formula always usefull. 

trim ultra long lasting but of course 4-5 hours dry time must not get wet in that time.

g101 though still unsure what ratios everyone useing for this hear so many different ones rep said he uses it at 5-1 on everything.

tardis of course cant be with out that.

highstyle all though popular for me really more of a trade/dealership product dont find it long lasting so stick to other brands on that one 


biobrisk or bio brisk low foam great for george 

blast good airfreshner 


i still got a few to try but chirsc gave me advice while ago and to be fair alot of the range is very good for the price.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

for interior about that much for soiled floors.for the inside trim maybe less depending on degree of muck type of trim too strong and will dry the plastics out.
View attachment 11214
.thats on hard plastics so take to chemicals better


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Those towels are the same ones iv been raving about for the last few months LOL, they are Dry-U-Quick towels.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

How much can you get them for James?

These are very cheap!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Iv just looked at your actual pic of the towel you got and its like a Dry-U-Quick one in design but its not actually a proper one (like planet polish and i$ detail sell).

Im not about to disclose what i get products etc for as im trade and get alot of discounts an enthusiast wont.
I get alot of stuff given to me for free to test (about 2-6 packages a week) if i like it i buy more if i dont i dont, you should see the box of those towels i got........ i like them alot


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

id happily tell you russ what i get stuff for for ill even post a autoglym trade price list if you want.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anybody tried their polishing pads? are they any good? and what are their applicator pads like?

Cheers...


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I'm buying 6 more of the drying towels on Monday, and the bulk Glass Cleaner.
> 
> Russ.


Why would you ever need 6 drying towels?

Sounds good though, need to get me some autosmart stuff and see what the fuss is all about:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

waiting to see your Autosmart WAX pictures and tell us about sheeting test .


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Where did you get the G101 5lt for £10 Russ? Through your rep? Is it concentrate?


----------



## jayr32 (Jan 10, 2010)

mattastra said:


> Where did you get the G101 5lt for £10 Russ? Through your rep? Is it concentrate?


Thats what I pay for 5ltrs of G101 from my local rep 

Tardis isn't much more at £14

And he did me the new wax for £20 which I seriously like

Seriously good value for money all of the as stuff


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok mate cheers. Is it concentrate then?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

My faves are g101, hazesafe, tardis + not forgetting my 5 year serving trusty old smartwheels


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

their screenwash isn't bad at £10 for 5ltr and it dilutes up to 1:50 :thumb:

also i've always found highstyle to be okay and not streaky :thumb:


----------



## jayr32 (Jan 10, 2010)

mattastra said:


> Ok mate cheers. Is it concentrate then?


Yup I got some trigger spray bottles off him as well which have the dilution rates on the back. I Have it mixed at 10:1 and 4:1 for more stuborn stuff.

5 ltrs will last u ages! Defo best £10 i've spent in a long time


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

chrisc said:


> high style=all i will use on tyres
> 
> trim wizard =love it for trims


I read alt about trim wizard and people using it on their tyres, i bought 5L and used it on trim and tyres the other day and it didnt leave a bad finish but very matt and natural looking.

What finish does high style leave? is it a thicker consistency than trim wizard


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Bit of a bummer. My local rep charged £16 for 5ltr of G101. He must work with higher mark up than you lot


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

How do you find a local rep or place to buy?

Brian.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

wrxmania said:


> How do you find a local rep or place to buy?
> 
> Brian.


See post 8 in this thread


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah - tried that page but could not see for the life of me a "where's my nearest stockist etc. 

Brian


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Give them a quick call or email and they will reply with the name & number of your nearest rep. They dont list them on their site


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

wrxmania said:


> Yeah - tried that page but could not see for the life of me a "where's my nearest stockist etc.
> 
> Brian


or PM Sue J on here and she'll get back to you (or if you're in Essex drop me a PM!)


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

I use autosmart stuff all the time . ask for tango its a quik wax that you spray on when the car has been washed it leaves your bodywork looking like glass and the water beads and falls off. 5l 18 pounds, Finish is a plastics and trim polish that you spray on and wipe off leaves a matt finish on the dasboard and smell nice to 5l 18 pound.


----------



## Karbonk (Sep 27, 2009)

Im due some more AS Products.

I use: 
G101 - Great stuff for arches, shuts. Cleans with ease & works even better when agitating on a stubborn areas etc. 
Smart wheels - Brilliant wheel & brake cleaner, leaving a shinny film finish after washing. Red APs come up glossy! 
Hazsafe - I use as a prewash and seems good.
Brisk dry foam - Super interior cleaner without a wet mess.
My spray bottle seems to have packed up though after 2 uses (no pressure building up). May refund?


1. What are the drying towels like? Waffle weave or ultra fluffy?
2. Do they do good polish on/ off cloths? Thick Fluffy ones!? 
3. Do AS a good QD spray/ clay lube?
4. Glass cleaner worth buying in bulk, an good?


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Another question, does anybody know what the Carbarna Gold wax is like??


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

toddy2 said:


> Another question, does anybody know what the Carbarna Gold wax is like??


Rubbish.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Porta said:


> Rubbish.


How are you using it?

99% of people think its a pure wax because its in a paste form but its actually an AIO product. It cleans and polishes lightly. If you use it as an LSP then you will be disappointed. Try it on a dark car before your LSP wax. Apply with a damp piece of stockinette working it over the paint then remove immediately with a MF cloth.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

Porta said:


> Rubbish.


Thanks, :thumb:I thought it might be because it's very cheap, do they any good waxes?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

toddy2 said:


> Thanks, :thumb:I thought it might be because it's very cheap, do they any good waxes?


Yes have a look here.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145931&page=4


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> How are you using it?
> 
> 99% of people think its a pure wax because its in a paste form but its actually an AIO product. It cleans and polishes lightly. If you use it as an LSP then you will be disappointed. Try it on a dark car before your LSP wax. Apply with a damp piece of stockinette working it over the paint then remove immediately with a MF cloth.


best only for darks blues blacks etc.


----------



## toddy2 (Jul 21, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Yes have a look here.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145931&page=4


Cheers, just read it, sounds promising, I'll give it a go:thumb:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Has anyone ever used there clay bars and reglaze my local rep was recommending them the last time I met him?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

So does AS products get the thumbs up or down?. As ive got local reps number and going to order some bits and bobs.

What would be the must have products to have for the very first order which will not Disappoint?? Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

chillly said:


> So does AS products get the thumbs up or down?. As ive got local reps number and going to order some bits and bobs.
> 
> What would be the must have products to have for the very first order which will not Disappoint?? Thanks guys :thumb:


G101, Smart Wheels, Tardis, Wax, Autowash and Reglaze I'd recommend without hesitation

The verdict is out on Highstyle at the moment, need to have a play with it some more


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

just get one of everything chilly.what ever you dont like ill have off you:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

chrisc said:


> just get one of everything chilly.what ever you dont like ill have off you:thumb:


:lol: Nice one chris :thumb:


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Guys I know Ive already said this but TrimUltra really is the business. Ive tried loads of trim products and not 1 even comes close.

Someone else please get some so its not just me on here banging on about it all the time!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Dash dandy's good stuff on plastics too. Before we sold the wife's last Fiesta I bought it to go over the doorcards which looked all discoloured. I won't say they were like new, but a vast improvement and smells nice too.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

MerlinGTI said:


> Guys I know Ive already said this but TrimUltra really is the business. Ive tried loads of trim products and not 1 even comes close.
> 
> Someone else please get some so its not just me on here banging on about it all the time!


im going to get some in a few weeks ill give it a blast did have tester some where of autosmart but dont know where i have put it


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

berry fruits silicone spray for that nice greasy look im not keen on it but my mate loves it on is doors and it smells nice


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

chrisc said:


> id happily tell you russ what i get stuff for for ill even post a autoglym trade price list if you want.


I'd be interested to see this please


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

G101 is great even at 10:1
i dilute the Finish down around 5:1 and it leaves a brilliant matt finish on all plastics, especially black.
I use Pazzaz aswell, same really as finish but has no silicone in it and cannot be diluted, so finish is better value for money

trim ultra is good, but as people have said, can be annoying with the 4 hour curing time

Never used their towels, also had a try of hazsafe and smart wheels, i think im right in saying smartwheels can strip LSP on wheels however as opposed to cherry based wheel cleaners


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

MerlinGTI said:


> Guys I know Ive already said this but TrimUltra really is the business. Ive tried loads of trim products and not 1 even comes close.
> 
> Someone else please get some so its not just me on here banging on about it all the time!


Its brilliant. Has to be applied to a clean surface and left at least 4 hours before being exposed to weather but its worth it if you want to forget dressing the plastics for another 6 months plus.

I did mention it quite a bit about a year ago but not many people seemed interested at the time.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

so whats that tornado thing all about then seen it on there site anyone had a play with it yet, seems to srpay some compressed fluids from what i can make out on the demo vid


----------



## stefaulkner (Nov 18, 2009)

MerlinGTI said:


> Guys I know Ive already said this but TrimUltra really is the business. Ive tried loads of trim products and not 1 even comes close.
> 
> Someone else please get some so its not just me on here banging on about it all the time!


I'll order some of this in Russ, see if I cant win you over with another product :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice one Steve - that's the one I was on about today, I couldn't remember what it was called!

I don't think I'll need shampoo again, ever :lol:


----------



## stefaulkner (Nov 18, 2009)

Your eyes are bigger than your bucket!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Nice one Steve - that's the one I was on about today, I couldn't remember what it was called!
> 
> I don't think I'll need shampoo again, ever :lol:


what shampoo you get russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

25L of whatever the renamed Autowash is called

Silly not to at the price!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

is it still blue good cleaner.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> 25L of whatever the renamed Autowash is called
> 
> Silly not to at the price!


Is it a wash&wax one mate?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Jesus 13 pages, i cant believe that this is only some of you gettin into the AS range, been using it for years and its brilliant got several 25 and 5 litres.

25 litres in G101, Smart wheels, Hazesafe, Autowash 
5 litres in Finish, Brisk berry, Glass clear, Autofresh, Tango and 1 litre of Bio Brisk


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Jesus 13 pages, i cant believe that this is only some of you gettin into the AS range, been using it for years and its brilliant got several 25 and 5 litres.
> 
> 25 litres in G101, Smart wheels, Hazesafe, Autowash
> 5 litres in Finish, Brisk berry, Glass clear, Autofresh, Tango and 1 litre of Bio Brisk


Go to user CP and set the post limit to 40, you don't need to click next page every couple of posts then.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Go to user CP and set the post limit to 40, you don't need to click next page every couple of posts then.


Hmmm Sarcasm. User CP >Edit Ignore list > add a member to your list > "EastUpperGooner" Okay. Done :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Hmmm Sarcasm. User CP >Edit Ignore list > add a member to your list > "EastUpperGooner" Okay. Done :thumb:


ok have to admit that made me chuckle


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Hmmm Sarcasm. User CP >Edit Ignore list > add a member to your list > "EastUpperGooner" Okay. Done :thumb:


Why you having a go, I was trying to be helpfull.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

did look like he was just trying to help to me mate.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Aww shurrup the pair of yeh!! Like moaning old wimmin!! it was whats called a joke heres the definition :

"A joke is a short story or ironic depiction of a situation communicated with the intent of being humorous. These jokes will normally have a punchline that will end the sentence to make it humorous. *A joke can also be a single phrase or statement that employs sarcasm.*"


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Hilarious.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Why you having a go, I was trying to be helpfull.





EastUpperGooner said:


> Hilarious.


:lol:Right shurrup now :lol:


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Hehe, double bluff ftw.

On a serious note, what is the AS glass cleaner like?

I've got tardis and I'm looking at expanding.:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Its good you don't need to use much and it cleans really well a worthy addition.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Its good you don't need to use much and it cleans really well a worthy addition.


Cheers, I'm about to run out of AG fast glass so i'll get some from the rep in a few weeks.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Hehe, double bluff ftw.
> 
> On a serious note, what is the AS glass cleaner like?
> 
> I've got tardis and I'm looking at expanding.:thumb:


which one theres two


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

There is 2?

I've never really looked into AS products.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> There is 2?
> 
> I've never really looked into AS products.


silver screen=polish for the more stubborn crap 
glass clear=spray only use small amount powerfull stuff quicker if your in rush
got both and like them both.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Ahh, got you.

I have AG glass polish and that is really good for me.

Cheers. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Silver screen is poor imo, too dusty.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Silver screen is poor imo, too dusty.


i tend to not put much on only downside i have with it is its hard to see sometimes.put it smells lovely


----------



## mark14787 (Apr 24, 2009)

what is the dimensions of the drying towels?

and whats the best trim dressing for daily use? not this 4 hours waiting after before you can drive the car

ta ta for now


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Silver screen is poor imo, too dusty.


using too much then big fella. i mentioned this to my as rep. and he showed me how much to use. i literally use 2 blobs to prime the app, (do exterior of windscreen i find best) and then just 1 blob for the rest of the windows

when rubbed in, it should pretty much go clear. if your leaving the screen white when dried, then youve used too much.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Does AS do Glass cloths. Meeting my rep on Thursday, Got a huge list :detailer:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mattastra said:


> Does AS do Glass cloths. Meeting my rep on Thursday, Got a huge list :detailer:


Yes, they are a light blue colour. I got given one to try out but not had the chance as yet. They will be about £2 I'd imagine


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> silver screen=polish for the more stubborn crap
> glass clear=spray only use small amount powerfull stuff quicker if your in rush
> got both and like them both.


There is a 3rd too, called "Glass Glow" which is a thick liquid and dries on the glass before being buffed off. A bit dusty, prefer SilverScreen myself.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Yes, they are a light blue colour. I got given one to try out but not had the chance as yet. They will be about £2 I'd imagine


Thanks Russ, Do they look like the drying towels in colour? What was your opinion on the Re-Glaze?


----------



## gfrankland (Dec 30, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> using too much then big fella. i mentioned this to my as rep. and he showed me how much to use. i literally use 2 blobs to prime the app, (do exterior of windscreen i find best) and then just 1 blob for the rest of the windows
> 
> when rubbed in, it should pretty much go clear. if your leaving the screen white when dried, then youve used too much.


i have found exactly the same with this product... less is more but applied with a sponge it is excellent!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

can anyone recommend an AS tyre dressing? never used any of theirs as i've had samples from other companies.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

highstyle is ok if its not going to be driven straight away...i;ve also used strangely enough Finish on the tires its very nice non shiny like highstyle too.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i like highstyle.easy on


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

cheers, i've actually got both although finish is cut 4:1 at the moment


----------



## stefaulkner (Nov 18, 2009)

Try Trim Wizard then :thumb:. Its a bit more expensive, but I always use it (but thats also cos I dont pay for it ).


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Are you going to sort me out with a sample of that please Steve?


----------



## stefaulkner (Nov 18, 2009)

As my new-found independent/unbiased product tester, I'll see what I can do :thumb:.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

stefaulkner said:


> Try Trim Wizard then :thumb:. Its a bit more expensive, but I always use it (but thats also cos I dont pay for it ).


I agree with Ste. Trim Wizard is my favourite on tyres because it stays shiny for weeks. Make sure you give the tyre a good scrubbing first to remove any old dressings and dry them. Apply a small amount of Trim Wizard on a piece of sponge and rub it around the tyre and allow 15 mins to dry before driving the car.

Even though its more expensive than Highstyle if you break the price of 500ml down its still cheap compared to other tyre dressings.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Defo want to try some of that then.

Has anyone used the AS Glass Towel? It's superb! Very 'dry' with a good amount of bite - perfect for glass (as you'd hope!) 

Does anyone know how much they are? I lost track of what I was spending


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Defo want to try some of that then.
> 
> Has anyone used the AS Glass Towel? It's superb! Very 'dry' with a good amount of bite - perfect for glass (as you'd hope!)
> 
> Does anyone know how much they are? I lost track of what I was spending


If its the same one as the Galss cloth my rep gave me its good, its blue feels quite silky?
Iv no idea how much they are


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Defo want to try some of that then.
> 
> Has anyone used the AS Glass Towel? It's superb! Very 'dry' with a good amount of bite - perfect for glass (as you'd hope!)
> 
> Does anyone know how much they are? I lost track of what I was spending


dude you should start working for autosmart haha.

i was going to try some autoglym stuff as its abit cheaper then autosmart,but think im going to stick with AS


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol, some reet bargains in the back of Steve's van!

It's just a bit annoying that I've been spending say £6 on a glass towel, and £15 on a drying towel, when I get both either for about £5! Great value range indeed.

I guess there are some turkeys in the range, but everything I've tried so far has been great quality for a great price. Some have surprised me completely, like WAX.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gandi said:


> If its the same one as the Galss cloth my rep gave me its good, its blue feels quite silky?
> Iv no idea how much they are


Yeah that's the one, it's probably £2 or so!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Russ, what did you think to the Re-Glaze?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It seems very good, but I haven't used it enough yet to pass comment. I'll be using it as a clay lube on Saturday, and will use as a QD very soon.

It seems good, but I'd rather play with it a little more before recommending it over other QD's.

Britemax #6S is my favourite. What do you currently use?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Currently using Megs LT. Will need to grab some more soon. I was looking into the Britemax 6s, and i have heard a vast amount of good reviews on this. Meeting my rep tomorrow, but i think i might leave the re-glaze out for now, i'll wait to hear your review as a lube/QD.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's a lot more cost effective than Last Touch now it's gone up in price, but Citrus Bling always has been, which cuts 16:1 as a Clay Lube.

ReGlaze works out a little more expensive as a lube, but cheaper as a QD. #6S would be a waste as a Clay Lube, but is the best QD out there for 'finishing' with.

I'll let you know what I think on Sunday


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Russ:thumb:. O yeah, have you received the i4Detailing mf's yet?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, today. They look near identical to cheaper ones, but they are a lot softer to touch. So nice and thin with good bite, but with added softness. I don't think they compete with the Poorboys Mega Deluxe (as you'd expect!), but they seem great for the money.

I'm using them on Saturday on a correction detail, so I'll let you know how I get on again


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks once again mate. Look forward to hear about them Enjoy :buffer:.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

When using Reglaze for aiding drying after a wash only use around 10ml of product to 500ml of water. If you use it stronger it will require you to go around the car again afterwards with a dry MF because of the Carnauba Wax in it. I actually find even as a QD for removing light dust/fingerprints you only need about 35-40ml of product max. as its really concentrated. If you follow those dilutions then im sure you will love it.


----------



## The Boosh! (Aug 11, 2008)

Will talk to you more about this stuff when I come down Russ. I could do with a few new products as I am running low on everything wash wise!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

No worries Luke  I'll sort you some samples out

Russ


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

ryanuk said:


> dude you should start working for autosmart haha.


^^^^ LOL :lol: Whats the commision £ like Russ

In fact, youve got me wanting to buy some AS stuff now too ! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Not very good at all 

Just ordered my Ferrari 458 btw


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Ha ! Nice 

So on a serious note is there a minimum spend with the reps who are around the local areas? 

Wonders if there are any round my way .....hmmm ? 

Goes to check funds! :doublesho


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Not sure mate.

If needs be, I could get some stuff for you if you're ever popping up here? If not, best check with AS for your local rep


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Russ sounds like a plan, cheers :thumb:

I'm running low on a few bits & pieces so was going to use up what I have & stock up for when weather finally turns. 

I am in two minds to try either AS products or some of the 3D stuff from autobrite ?


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Are the reps happy to deal with joe public, or is it more of a favour thing or if you happen to be around when they are visiting a local trade client?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ultimate said:


> Are the reps happy to deal with joe public, or is it more of a favour thing or if you happen to be around when they are visiting a local trade client?


Seems to depend on the area. Give their head office a call, get the details for your local rep and give them a call

Most seem willing though based on feedback on here


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

sorted my 5ltrs out today back into cabinet didnt realise i had got so much
View attachment 11297


then another line
View attachment 11298


then another
View attachment 11299


at this point i got fed up and but it all back and went for a cuppa and a cig.
going to get another cabinet off ebay i think to but all the other tackle in.some reason i had three aquawax two platinum and two brisk.must write down and stop getting same items.realised though i need some duet autowash g101 highstyle and that trim ultra.any how my vans now nice and clean ready for saturdays meet.


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Just got 25 litres of High Foam Plus, 25 litres of Autowash and 25 litres of G101!

Should do me a while...

Brian


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

wrxmania said:


> Just got 25 litres of High Foam Plus, 25 litres of Autowash and 25 litres of G101!
> 
> Should do me a while...
> 
> Brian


if you are not a valeter that will do you a lifetime :lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Met my rep today, I got G101, Tardis 5 MF's, 1 Glass cloth, 2 bottles with sprayers and 1 wheel/arch brush. All for £42. He did mention that i dont need to dilute the tardis because its a solvent. Is this correct. When using it, do i use a sprayer or just a few drops on the cloth?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

mattastra said:


> Met my rep today, I got G101, Tardis 5 MF's, 1 Glass cloth, 2 bottles with sprayers and 1 wheel/arch brush. All for £42. He did mention that i dont need to dilute the tardis because its a solvent. Is this correct. When using it, do i use a sprayer or just a few drops on the cloth?


hi mate,

spray it on there area were the tar is and leave for around to mins then wipe with cloth and it will be gone


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Echo above only a little tip is use an old MF and throw it away after use at it absolutely stinks and whatever you dont wash it your washing machine will be the Tardis for weeks lol.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So i dont need to dilute it then?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

NEVER dilute Tardis, like everyone says use a cloth (dare I even say a clean rag) once then bin, simply spray wait couple of mins wipe VERY well then job done.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Ultimate said:


> Are the reps happy to deal with joe public, or is it more of a favour thing or if you happen to be around when they are visiting a local trade client?


Remember many have trade counters which you can go and purchase direct from


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Are there any in london packard?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

^^ to be honest i don't know if you post in the Autosmart forum sure they will get back to you, I'm in Norwich and there is an *excellent* on there


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

packard said:


> ^^ to be honest i don't know if you post in the Autosmart forum sure they will get back to you, I'm in Norwich and there is an *excellent* on there


Cheers, I'll make a thread. :thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

MerlinGTI said:


> Guys I know Ive already said this but TrimUltra really is the business. Ive tried loads of trim products and not 1 even comes close.
> 
> Someone else please get some so its not just me on here banging on about it all the time!


I got a sample of this and its the best product for trims ive ever used:thumb:

The sample was maybe 150ml and ive hardly used any of it


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

David said:


> if you are not a valeter that will do you a lifetime :lol:


Probably true but cost difference not worth getting small sizes. They certainly look impressive.

Any tips on getting it out of the big containers and best thing to put it in smaller?

Brian.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

you can get taps for the 25 litre drums


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

pazaz and finish are quite good tango is really good and highstyle will last about 3 weeks on a daily driver although i've been to do wax top ups and its still been on 3 months later


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Russ have you tried the new WAX yet  ?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Spoke to my local rep on the phone, meeting him in a couple weeks once i've saved some pennies :lol:


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Save plenty alan because the back o0f those vans are to tempting:thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Tell me about it i went in only going to buy some tardis .. ended up getting a sample of tardis and coming out with £60 worth of other stuff i didnt go in for ... oops nevermind will be meetineg him again in 2 weeks for some bits i need ready for the summer!!


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Russ do you know if the rep you use comes over Wednesbury way if he does can you Pm me the contact details:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

yin said:


> Russ do you know if the rep you use comes over Wednesbury way if he does can you Pm me the contact details:thumb:


yeah he does mate,his names steve 07702198749 great guy!

give him a call and im sure he will meet up with you when hes in the area.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

ryanuk said:


> yeah he does mate,his names steve 07702198749 great guy!
> 
> give him a call and im sure he will meet up with you when hes in the area.


Thanks Ryan:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

yin said:


> Thanks Ryan:thumb:


more then welcome mate


----------



## MPH (Feb 19, 2010)

I have used AS for the past 5 years at my dealership and i can quite easily say the products are simply brillant. Value for money you cant bet. They do everything you need and my rep is a lovely guy and tells you how to use and what is best for different age/colour cars. I will not and would never change.

G101 completly rocks, Ali superb for stubborn brake dust, Pazzaz for interiors is great no streaky marks or grease, Highstyle is excellent if applied correctly, Duet is great for a wash and wax, R6, R3, R2 all cut great (just be careful with R6) Glass clear is good, Polishes are all really effective mainly use platnium, Active xel does a good gob and even the berry blast is nice and works a treat.

I would recommend all their products and as i said value for money cant be beaten.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

im off too try some stuff i got yesterday


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

thats the autosmart wax after over two month and first wash in that time and been used daily for last three week very impressed:thumb:
View attachment 11546


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

that is good chris  i put a layer on a car few weeks ago,i have got to do the car again on wednesday so will see how thats doing


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

then this is it with autosmart aquawax on after i washed it today ryan.and on the bonnet with it slopeing just sheeted beaded and rolled off even before the aqua wax.so in its on way it proved to me there was plenty of protection still there good stuff i would recomend it to any one now.just bought a little corsa so going to be doing that from start to finish with only autosmart to show what can be achevied.apart from the autobrite snow foam what i like:thumb:

View attachment 11547


View attachment 11548


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

cool chris! i have loads of the AS range and love it all! not and autosmart product but have you ever tryed opti-seal? its great stuff! beads and sheets great and takes 5 mins max!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

no ive seen people on here about it though i take it its a sealent.i may order some as i have the 3 waxes i like now and was wanting some sealents to test


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Anyone tried the Actimousse plus in a gilmour?



maggi112 said:


> If my rep ever got back to me I would :lol: was looking at the stuff on ebay last night as 250ml samples would do me fine. Definately gonna need some tardis for my sisters car


Is this the reps name/number that was given to you - A.tul Patel, 07973 338374?

There was a thread last year about some of us meeting an AS rep in Watford/St Albans...I got a couple of bits yesterday but wouldn't mind some more!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

chrisc said:


> no ive seen people on here about it though i take it its a sealent.i may order some as i have the 3 waxes i like now and was wanting some sealents to test


its so so good i love the stuff been using it years! i did my dads car that hes had for 6 months and its the first time its been washed! just gave the car a TFR and jet wash off,then washed it with AS shampoo dryed.

then put a layer of opti seal on it,went out with my mom today and the beading was just rolling off the car at about 30mph. it really is great stuff.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ryanuk said:


> its so so good i love the stuff been using it years! i did my dads car that hes had for 6 months and its the first time its been washed! just gave the car a TFR and jet wash off,then washed it with AS shampoo dryed.
> 
> then put a layer of opti seal on it,went out with my mom today and the beading was just rolling off the car at about 30mph. it really is great stuff.


ill order some come payday and give it a try:thumb:.wheres best place to get it


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

chrisc said:


> ill order some come payday and give it a try:thumb:.wheres best place to get it


this is were i get mine from mate 
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/optimum-optiseal-p-333.html

may not seem to cheap for the size but trust me it lasts AGES!

id say you could do 40-50 cars with it!!!! no joke.


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

How much Tardis costs in UK? I asked from finnish supplier how much 5 litre costs and he said 60,55€(~£67)+delivery(~£15):doublesho


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

its about £12 mate.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

-JP- said:


> How much Tardis costs in UK? I asked from finnish supplier how much 5 litre can costs and he said 60,55€(~£67)+delivery(~£15):doublesho


I paid £15 yesterday for 5ltr


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have to ring this guy as i have alot of work in the coming weeks and need some bulk items to add to my normal gear.

Want to try the shampoo and APC as Megs is getting too expensive.

Anyone know what their QD is? Clay lube?>


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Showshine said:


> I have to ring this guy as i have alot of work in the coming weeks and need some bulk items to add to my normal gear.
> 
> Want to try the shampoo and APC as Megs is getting too expensive.
> 
> Anyone know what their QD is? Clay lube?>


reglaze iirc.duet good for wash wax and water sheeting.autowash if you just want it washing if that makes sence


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah mate use Re Glaze as the Lube - I've hardly used any after 4 or 5 cars, such a good deal!


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Re Glaze as a DQ, Lube and Drying aid i use it after everywash its lasted ages still have more than 80% of my bottle left after 6 months

Only 10-15ml needed for lube and drying aid


----------



## pajpower0 (Apr 14, 2009)

G101 is an excellent all rounder, Brisk Extra is also very good.


----------

